# Prolation for piano solo



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

The middle voice runs twice faster than the bottom line.
The upper voice is a "transposition" from the bottom, from 5/4 to 7/8.
Some dissonances appear, although I feel good with them.
The first part is in a G major ambiguity.
The second part in D mayor to resolve in G.

Tempo relationships between the 5/4 (156) and 7/8 (223) lines one indicate the equivalency in eighth notes. I like the impressionistic result.

An image of the beginning to show how it has been done: the three parts play the same melody the middle one runs half duration of the notes in the bottom line (both in 5/4). The upper voice keeps the same figures as in the bottom one but in a different key signatura (7/8).


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

This is an interesting piece containing a lot of beauty. Ingenious to include the score. 
It feels very educative, I recognize the technique to prolong (english?) notes over bars, which also I work with in order to get a smooth and continuous experience. Sometimes classical music sounds a bit chopped up during the transitions over the bars.
Can we expect an continuation of this work, i.e. prolong or extend?

Kjell


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Prolation (or mensuration) is one of the first techniques developed in the History of Counterpoint.
But depending on how you use it, it counds contemporary.
This was just an exercise for a course on counterpoint I took.
Yes, I like this tool, and it has infinite posibilities because you can mix any ratios.


----------

